# Cowgirls 'N Angels 2: Dakota's Summer On Home video April 15th, 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Cowgirls ‘N Angels 2: Dakota’s Summer 

Oscar® Winner Keith Carradine* (Cowboys & Aliens) stars alongside a young, popular cast that includes Haley Ramm (X-Men: The Last Stand), Jade Pettyjohn (American Girl: McKenna Shoots for the Stars), and Emily Bett Rickards (“Arrow”) in this inspiring second chapter of the beloved Cowgirls ’N Angels story! 

After she receives unexpected news about herself, a 17-year-old girl (Ramm) experiences an exciting, yet challenging life in and out of the rodeo circuit in this wonderful coming- of-age story. Filled with heart, horses and high-reaching adventure, Cowgirls ’N Angels 2: Dakota’s Summer is an uplifting reminder that with courage, friendship and passion, anything is possible.
*Best Music, Original Song, Nashville, “I’m Easy,” 1975. 

Dove Foundation, “All Ages Seal of Approval,” 2014. 
Special Features
•	Behind The Scenes of Dakota’s Summer


Cowgirls ‘N Angels 2 Blu-ray
Street Date: Available Now
Prebook Date: March 19, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen 1.85:1
Audio: English DTS-HD MA 5.1
Subtitles: English TXT/English SDH/ Latin Spanish/Quebecois
U.S. Rating PG
Total Run Time: 114 minutes
Closed Captioned: Yes




Cowgirls ‘N Angels 2 DVD
Street Date: Available Now 
Prebook Date: March 19, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen 1.85:1
Audio: English DD 5.1/French DD 5.1/Castilian DD 5.1/German DD 5.1
Subtitles: English SDH/Parisian French/Parisian French TXT/Castilian/Castilian TXT/Danish/Dutch/Finnish/German/German TXT/ Norwegian/Swedish 

U.S. Rating PG
Total Run Time: 105 minutes
Closed Captioned: Yes


----------

